# Old School Install Accessories - Rockford Fosgate Punch DSM distro block



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Just picked up this neat little guy on my local CL. Was there any other brands that had novelty or other items that resembled thier amplifiers?


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got two of those, one of which I'm currently using. And I have a ground block that looks like the later 'star trek' RF amps.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice distro block. 

Phoenix gold did it too.i just bought this off eBay. Never seen one in this configuration before, I've seen 4 way and 2 way before, but never 2 way with 4 fuses.










It's a cool distro block, it has status LED indicators to let you know if a fuse is blown. It also has a connection to run an led to the front to let you know if a fuse is blown.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

They look fantastic when showed off with the amps to match


----------

